# xinetd

## trinladen

OK i CONFESS!  I messed with it. I installed xinetd today so i could start using talkd. however being the brave noob that i am I did some reading and changed some things in the xinetd.conf file. Well of course Now when I /etc/init.d/xinetd start  it says it starts but ps aux or any other ps of the like cant find it running and when i go to stop it ... it gives me the [! !]  and I try and do a restart and says it's already running however there is NO xinetd.pid file in /var/run so im sure it's not running but thinks it is .. anyone have any idea what i've hosed ??  OH and yes I've unmegred it and emerged it back again .. it would see that the changes i've made in the xindetd.conf file have also changed some other file of which i have no Idea where to look ?

ANY TAKERS?

thanks 

trinity.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## trinladen

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.?

or Too Other Things Gentoo?

If not where did it go ?

thanks

trinity

----------

## devon

The post was moved from "Other Things Gentoo" to "Network & Security". xinetd is a network package and questions for it are better suited here.  :Smile: 

Does xinetd log anything? Whenever I have problems with xinetd, I check my system logs.  :Smile: 

----------

## trinladen

no thats the funny part .. it's not really running tho gentoo seems to think it is .. i.e.

If I start xinetd and then try and stop it , it says stopping but then gives me the [!!] instead of [ok]  so i look in ps aux and find nothing .. so i grep to it and see nothing .. it's not running at all

then i try and start it and it says ... WARNING >> xinetd is already running .. so im like ..

WHAT THE FU.... ??  

im clueless atm ..

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Try 

```
/etc/init.d/xinetd zap
```

And after that restart it. In case that didn't work out, please post your xinetd.conf here.

----------

## trinladen

That does stop it but it's still not acting right .. i have to do that everytime i want to stop it.

and even though i start it .. i cant see it running and there is no /var/run/xinetd.pid file so ...

someting is not right no?

how can i remove all this poop and start over? or should i?

----------

## trinladen

Here's what it looks like ... :

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xinetd zap

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xinetd start

 * Starting xinetd...                                                     [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xinetd stop 

 * Stopping xinetd...                                                     [ !! ]

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xinetd start

 * WARNING:  "xinetd" has already been started.

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/xinetd zap  

 * Manually resetting xinetd to stopped state.

bash-2.05b# 

When I first install xinetd  i could do a restart and it would show

stopping and starting ... 

now it just shows stopping and when i try to start it , says it's already running !!!

weird ...

----------

## sekh

 *Quote:*   

> That does stop it but it's still not acting right .. i have to do that everytime i want to stop it. 

 

the zap thing doesn't actually stop it afaik.. it just resets the status of it for the startup scripts.

Once something is started like /etc/init.d/service start

the system thinks that service is running, however if it suddenly crashes (or something) it's no longer running  :Smile: 

However the "system" doesn't know that, and will complain when you try to stop it cause it cannot find it. And it'll also complain when you try to start it because "it is already running". Imo this system prolly be implemented in some 'smarter' way. But what zap does is just reset that status for the startup scripts.

after doing a  successfull /etc/init.d/xinetd start and getting the [ OK ] you should definately be able to find it by doing a 

ps -A

that should list all processes... if xinetd is not there it probably isn't running

go check out the /var/log/everything/current log file and see if xinetd reports anything nasty in there when trying to startup or something?

----------

## trinladen

Heres what it says but im not sure why it's saying it? maybe you can tell me where to look next?

Sep 28 04:11:57 [xinetd] Bad log_on_failure flag: RECORD [file=/etc/xinetd.conf$

Sep 28 04:11:57 [xinetd] A fatal error was encountered while parsing the defaul$

Sep 28 04:11:57 [xinetd] Exiting...

----------

## devon

I would look at your xinetd.conf file. I don't see a RECORD option for log_on_failure.

 *man 5 xinetd.conf wrote:*   

> log_on_failure   determines  what information is logged when a server cannot be started (either because of                     a lack of resources or because of access control restrictions). The service id is  always included in the log entry along with the reason for failure.  Any combination of the fol-lowing values may be specified:
> 
> HOST        logs the remote host address.
> 
> USERID      logs the user id of the remote user using the RFC 1413 identification  proto-col.  This option is available only for multi-threaded stream services.
> ...

 

----------

## trinladen

I think i know what the problem is but i dont know how to fix it. 

Im using "metalog" instead of syslog. But i dont know how to tell xinetd im using it and the syntax for it in the xinetd.conf file. Anyone know?

thanks 

trin

----------

## trinladen

OK I FINALLY got xinetd running however it doesnt seem to see talkd in the /etc/xinetd.d/ directory.  where can I look for issues involving that?

Thanks

trinity

----------

## kashani

Most files that get added to /etc/xinet.d/ are disabled by default. You'll need to edit the file and comment out or change the disable = yes line.

If you've already done that, check the log file again to see if it's complaining about syntax.

kashani

----------

